
Merb has a wiki, built with Merb. - luccastera
http://wiki.merbivore.com/
======
rcoder
..and for those interested in the Wiki itself, allow me to save you the few
seconds required to find the footer link:

<http://github.com/meekish/collective>

Looking through the source, I notice they used Defensio as a spam filtering
solution. Anyone else have experience with Defensio, and want to recommend or
rant on the subject?

